

News Corp. Q4: MySpace Profits Down - kennyroo
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/news-corp-q4-as-promised-decent-except-for-tv-which-is-terrible-nws-

======
kennyroo
Anybody know what "new features and costs associated with the startup of new
ventures" means?

